# Dallas Mavericks vs Minnesota Timberwolves (15th March)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (40-21) vs Minnesota Timberwolves (31-33)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>
We need Finley to have a big game, Sprewell's defense this year has been pretty poor (how's a man supposed to feed his family with D like that). Henderson will need to capitalize on the fact that Dirk will probably be doubled a lot (by Ervin) and needs to have his scoring on tonight

Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Henderson






























Szczerbiak | Thomas | Carter | Hoiberg


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
Dirk needs to not only dominate offensively, but needs to keep KG in check for roughly 15-23 points. Last time we played, we only just lost (82-83) without Dirk and Fin. We need to be able to win this game, easy*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 82 Minnesota Timberwolves 83
Dallas Mavericks 103 Minnesota Timberwolves 93 
1-1


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Dallas Mavericks @ Minnesota Timberwolves (15th March)*

Minny @ Dallas


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Thomas starts at C Theo, couldn't see who you had at SG, but I guess its Hassel in the pic. Mavs should win again with the last two wins under our belt, 109-101.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Let`s just do the same things we did last night and we win. :biggrin:


Even though I hate predictions, as of now I will start predicting.



Mavs: 108

Wolves: 105


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we will win this easily. We are at home and if KG has a bad game we should win.
112-98 Mavs.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavs win 104-97


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Mavs 104
Twolves 97


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Predict the best score and get 14 massive rep points from me


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet your points on the upcoming match


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Bad start to this one so far. They can't miss and we can't hit.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I bet Dallas didnt realize who would be back for the Twolves tonight. With Cassell, Kandi, and Griffen back they are pretty healthy. Still Dallas isn't playing that bad of a defense tonight. Its just that they are hot and Dallas well is not.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Please come back Dampier. Come back healthy and soon. Please


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I hate to say this. But the difference of playing under Don Nelson and Avery Johnson is now becoming laughable. The fall so far behind in the 1st half, have to play catchup in the 2nd. That should not happen. Rebounding is horrible right now.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

did the wolves actually beat you guys?? i didn't watch the game.. 
how did this ever happen?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavs lost 100-91. Rebounding Rebounding REBOUNDING was the key. We miss Dampier. However, the twolves did have a full roster but Dallas had a horrible start to the game down by as much as 19. But Don Nelson needs to start having this team ready to play no matter who the opponent is at all times. It's frustrating how we come into every game with no enthusiasm and no sense of urgency. I would like to know why Don Nelson kept Van Horn in the game so late? 

Also it might be fine if we have the 5th seed. We are average at best at home for some ODD reason. I don't understand it.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

the Irony of this tho is we play @ MINNESOTA with Avery as the coach and we win impressively but come HOME with DON NELSON as the coach and lose.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gambino said:


> the Irony of this tho is we play @ MINNESOTA with Avery as the coach and we win impressively but come HOME with DON NELSON as the coach and lose.


Yup! I wish Joys surgury wouldve happen during the playoffs!! :biggrin:


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

No comment!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The only reason that they beat us was because we had no shooting touch what so ever, the reason they got more rebounds is because they got heaps of defensive ones and if I remember correctly the defenseive team usually gets more rebounds than the offensive. Our defence wasn't all that spectacular either, I think we need to get back to some basics and win.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Olawakandi had three offensive rebounds on one of the possessions. THREE. and on that same posession i believe KG and another player had an offensive rebound. So they had five chances on that possession. This is why I said Come back Soon Dampier.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Olawakandi had three offensive rebounds on one of the possessions. THREE. and on that same posession i believe KG and another player had an offensive rebound. So they had five chances on that possession. This is why I said Come back Soon Dampier.



We really miss Dampier. I wonder what the outcome of this came would have been if AJ was coaching us.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Josh Howard, 6 blocks..Correct?


----------

